# neutered young male needs rescue / foster



## lynadel (Jun 23, 2008)

Young neutered male needs to be rescued / fostered 
guess about a year old, can't hold him I have 8 other fosters at this time - please help

1- no food agression, ate with 8 other dogs no issues
2- not agressive - but doesn't know how to engage other dogs to play (* probably not socialized)
3- doesn't climb on furniture
4- listens to me, and visitors (3 so far) with no problems we all could redirect his mounting and attempts to herd or play with other 
5- immature - plays too rough with my other rescues which are much smaller and they are afraid to play with him
6- wasn't sure how to climb my back stairs 
7- was very nervous - panting - follows me a lot but remained sweet


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Where is he located?

Is he up to date on vaccs? Any medical issues?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Contact information and a picture would be helpful also.


----------



## lynadel (Jun 23, 2008)

contact is Lynda - *** *** ****

tell me how and I will post pictures

no medical info - this baby was dumped in my yard with only a bottle of shampoo - no collar no tags no tooth brush - just a bottle of shampoo

<span style="color: #660000"> </span> <span style="color: #660000">*Please privately contact or PM Lynda for her phone number to help this sweet GSD boy. It has been removed for Security purposes.

ALSO, LYNDA! To insert pictures, go to the Suggestions and Comments forum near the top and read the thread "How to post pictures" by lbug13. You will need to post from Photobucket which is free and easy to use. Good luck!


Oh, never mind, I see his pics have been posted!







*</span>


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

where?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You need to have a photo account to host your pics - like photobucket - then post the links.

Where are you located?


----------



## lynadel (Jun 23, 2008)

location is

6215 Denny Rumple Road, Kannapolis NC 28081

I am attempting to upload pictures -


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Great looking boy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## lynadel (Jun 23, 2008)

And he took direction from 4 different strangers at this point - so he is still pliable and not ruined. I have 6 other fosters & 2 of my own - and non that will play with him - which he desperately needs - with some intelligent intervention he will be a fabulous companion.


----------



## lynadel (Jun 23, 2008)

Update on Sheperd - JoJo - he is heartworm negitive, 85lbs, trying to teach basics (walking on lease, playing, socializing with other dogs, and walking on different surfaces, going into different houses) and he is learning quickly 
playing without hurting is our toughest goal but we have daily improvements - I have to lease him on walks when he gets too rough -makes you wonder what the owners were thinking - he is good with strangers - had 11 people over yesterday & he enjoyed playing with the kids.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump this handsome young boy!


----------



## lynadel (Jun 23, 2008)

update on Sarge (AKA JoJo) - there is a happy ending here, JoJo now Sarge has been adopted by a wonderful couple and he lives with Kona a female about the same age and they both are beautiful, she is teaching him how to play. They both live with some very nice people who understand the difference between being agressive and being loud and immature - they know Sarge (JoJo) as a very sweet gentle soul - and the attached pictures show just how gentle he is. JoJo not only watched over this 3 week old puppy - he cleaned up after her - he was amazing with her, he was 92 lbs and the baby was just under 1 lb when he started taking care of her.
Thanks for all the help and I hope there is a happy ending for all of your babies jojo-baby-1 jojo-baby2 jojo-baby-3 .


----------



## hsteepe (May 18, 2008)

lynadel, glad your situation has a happy ending. It is so great when good intentions promote a positive ending. I wish Sarge a wonderful and worry free life. He sure is a handsome devil!!


----------

